# Will this re-occur.



## aliasmel (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,

A few nights ago my mare lost her foal. The foal came out in the dog sit position and died half way out of the mare. My question is, what are the odds of this happening again if I were to re-breed her?

She has a free return to the stallion but if it is something that has a high chance of happening again I would rather keep her as a show horse and never breed her again.

Thanks


----------



## Wings (Sep 30, 2013)

What a horrid experience for you and your mare






I believe that particular presentation is somewhat rare and one of the hardest to deal with, like a lot of the foal presentation issues it is often more bad luck over bad genes.

That said, I just pulled a mare from my breeding herd because she red bagged this year and lost her last foal (sadly I was not present so don't know why.) In her case it does seem she is prone to foaling difficulties and I have chosen not to risk her in the future.

Really every time we breed them we risk them so ultimately it comes down to you and what you feel is right for you and your mare


----------



##  (Oct 1, 2013)

This is one of the most difficult to save the foal, and is one of the rarer dystocias. If this was her first foal, and she's not foaled before, I would not anticipate this occuring again. Many mares can have a bad dystocia and go on to be a competent brood mare in the future. I, personally, never had a mare go on to future dystocias, just one and then the rest were normal foalings.

But, breeding is difficult as we put our mares at risk each time. So, it's up to you whether to try her again. If it were me, I would probably try again and hope for a positive outcome this next. But, each person must decide for her/himself.


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 1, 2013)

So very sorry about your lost foal, but glad to read that your little mare is ok. I agree with the others in that this might have just been a very unlucky occurance, but as they have also said, any breeding can be risky for our sweet minis. Also the problem with the very small mares is that there really isn't much room inside them to enable you to correct any mis-presentation.

But in the end whether to breed from her again next year is a decision that only you can make. Good luck!


----------

